# mini boers



## manybirds (Sep 30, 2011)

so i was thinking. u know how you cross a ND and a standerd goat and breed for like 5 generations and you'll have mini's? what if you crossed a (white) pygmy buck with a boer doe (or kiko) and bred for mini's? wouldn't that be awsome?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

except they would have less meat which would kind of defeat the purpose wouldn't it??


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah...why bother?
If you want a small meat goat, go w/ pygmies...that's what they technically are.  Or smaller fainters.

You might, and I mean MIGHT sell a few as a novelty, but "mini boers" will never catch on.  In the meat goat world, bigger is better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

purchase smaller style boer blood-lines, There is a quit a big difference just in overall size between different bloodlines of boers.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 30, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> except they would have less meat which would kind of defeat the purpose wouldn't it??


true but then again whats the point of a mini dairy goat? it gives less milk.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't want them i just thought it would be interesting.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

Well the mini's are actually getting more productive milk wise as they are being bred to be. They require less food & space basically than the bigger versions. You can still get 4-7lbs per day from a mini dairy goat. However, if you have a mini meat goat you are only ever going to get the meat that one time when you slaughter. I guess you would have to do the math, if it takes that much less space & feed to get the same amount of meat percentage wise it might work out. It would still require more work for slaughter to get the same amount of meat though.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 30, 2011)

With an animal that only dresses out at around 40%, you don't want to go smaller...


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are interested in just trying if you already have Boers and Nigerians, I don't see any harm in it. Especially if this is just going to be for personal meat or something. Yes, you will get less meat but depending on your needs, it may be just fine.


----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2011)

I think as a personal project for your own family's consumption it might work out depending on your circumstances.  

It wouldn't be a very marketable goat though, if your plans were to breed and sell.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 30, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you are interested in just trying if you already have Boers and Nigerians, I don't see any harm in it. Especially if this is just going to be for personal meat or something. Yes, you will get less meat but depending on your needs, it may be just fine.


boers and pygmys)


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not talking about going out and buying anything. I'm talking about you already have Boer goats and you already have Nigerian Dwarfs and don't want to buy a buck or something or don't want to take a chance on disease from breeding an outside buck. Anotherwards, using what you already have. I don't see what the big deal is if you are doing this for your own personal use. If you want to do this for outside marketing, that is another story.


----------

